# Sharp Blades (CNY) Photo thread



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

*Sharp Blades (Syracuse, NY) Photo thread*

well here are some photos from the storm last week. Sorry about the quality... I really need to remember my real camera.

Just for the record... This year december has been the snowiest december on record wesport


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Send some down to NJ Josh! We've had zippo so far this month :realmad:

Did you get your starter fixed?


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Believe me. You can take it lol. yea... I got the starter fixed. ended up getting raped on price though just because they could get it in first thing


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Now they are calling for Sunday this coming weekend, pushed off from Friday night into Saturday. Sunday is better for me. fingers crossed for Sunday here in NJ


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

here in MN we have been getting pounded almost every weekend, its snowing right now with about 6inches down already, they are saying another foot on christmas eve now..


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks good! We are getting a dusting right now. Hopefully they are wrong and we get a few inches.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks. I will have to get some daytime shots next storm.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

were at the driest sense 1999 :angry:


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

chris.outdoor;1162182 said:


> were at the driest sense 1999 :angry:


not to rub it in your face but.......... we are really close to having the snowiest month ever on record 

for Syracuse that is


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

MN is really close to having the snowiest December on record too.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE!

This past November was the snowiest on record and the normal snowy month of december looks to break the least snowfall on record amount.


----------

